
Space shuttles are related to Roman chariots - waterside81
https://twitter.com/billholohansolr/status/1177631604186996737
======
edw
Such TED-talk bullshit. There were multiple railway gauges.
[https://www.american-rails.com/civil.html](https://www.american-
rails.com/civil.html)

